# Crema di Limoncello di Vittoria



## Phoenix

https://www.shelovesbiscotti.com/crema-di-limoncello-di-vittoria/

Crema di Limoncello di Vittoria

There is nothing better than having a wonderful meal with family and friends and ending it with this rich, luscious Crema di Limoncello di Vittoria. Cheers!

Ingredients

4 lemons peel only
500 mL pure grain alcohol 94% or higher
1 Liter milk 
600 grams granulated sugar (scant 3 cups)
1 vanilla bean

Instructions

Thoroughly wash the lemons (preferably organic).
With the use of a vegetable or potato peeler, remove lemon peel (avoid the white pith as this will make your limoncello bitter).

Place lemon peel in a mason jar (or other container with a tight-fitting lid).
Add alcohol, close tightly, and let steep for at least 6 days or up to 40 days in a cool dark place. Swirl contents of jar twice a day.

Remove lemon zest (should be a pale color- the alcohol on the other hand should be a bright yellow).
Strain with a cheesecloth in a clean bottle.

In a large saucepan, over medium- low heat, warm the milk, sugar and vanilla bean.

Whisk frequently until the sugar is dissolved.

Remove from heat and allow to cool to room temperature before adding to alcohol.
Strain (with the help of a cheesecloth) in decanter with alcohol.
Refrigerate or freeze until ready to use.

Recipe Notes:
The longer the period of infusion, the better the final product will be. Minimally, infusion should be at least 6 days.

Can be refrigerated for up to 1 month or frozen for up to 6 months. Allow sufficient head space of a few inches for the Limoncello to expand.


----------



## jvallas

A friend is always talking about how much she loves limoncello (she insists on calling it lemon cello). I suspect this is even better. Sure looks good. Thank you.


----------



## KroSha

Phoenix said:


> https://www.shelovesbiscotti.com/crema-di-limoncello-di-vittoria/
> 
> Crema di Limoncello di Vittoria
> 
> There is nothing better than having a wonderful meal with family and friends and ending it with this rich, luscious Crema di Limoncello di Vittoria. Cheers!
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 4 lemons peel only
> 500 mL pure grain alcohol 94% or higher
> 1 Liter milk
> 600 grams granulated sugar (scant 3 cups)
> 1 vanilla bean
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Thoroughly wash the lemons (preferably organic).
> With the use of a vegetable or potato peeler, remove lemon peel (avoid the white pith as this will make your limoncello bitter).
> 
> Place lemon peel in a mason jar (or other container with a tight-fitting lid).
> Add alcohol, close tightly, and let steep for at least 6 days or up to 40 days in a cool dark place. Swirl contents of jar twice a day.
> 
> Remove lemon zest (should be a pale color- the alcohol on the other hand should be a bright yellow).
> Strain with a cheesecloth in a clean bottle.
> 
> In a large saucepan, over medium- low heat, warm the milk, sugar and vanilla bean.
> 
> Whisk frequently until the sugar is dissolved.
> 
> Remove from heat and allow to cool to room temperature before adding to alcohol.
> Strain (with the help of a cheesecloth) in decanter with alcohol.
> Refrigerate or freeze until ready to use.
> 
> Recipe Notes:
> The longer the period of infusion, the better the final product will be. Minimally, infusion should be at least 6 days.
> 
> Can be refrigerated for up to 1 month or frozen for up to 6 months. Allow sufficient head space of a few inches for the Limoncello to expand.


I've posted a limoncello recipe before, but I had never done crema di limoncello - - that just has to be next !!!


----------



## Phoenix

KroSha said:


> I've posted a limoncello recipe before, but I had never done crema di limoncello - - that just has to be next !!!


 :sm24:


----------



## KroSha

Phoenix said:


> :sm24:


The combination of lemon and milk seems counterintuitive to me, but since it's become such a favorite, I'm guessing it must be just delicious !!! I love lemon and I can't wait. When I get resettled, I intend to do a lot of stuff in the kitchen...
__________


----------



## Phoenix

KroSha said:


> The combination of lemon and milk seems counterintuitive to me, but since it's become such a favorite, I'm guessing it must be just delicious !!! I love lemon and I can't wait. When I get resettled, I intend to do a lot of stuff in the kitchen...
> __________


Oh...are you the one that's moving?...I hope all goes well and the move is smooth!!!


----------



## Phoenix

KroSha said:


> The combination of lemon and milk seems counterintuitive to me, but since it's become such a favorite, I'm guessing it must be just delicious !!! I love lemon and I can't wait. When I get resettled, I intend to do a lot of stuff in the kitchen...
> __________


You know, I just looked over some of the other topics I've been answering and I'm getting my facts mixed up...LOL...I think it was damemary that is moving....I'm chatting in about 10 topics...it's got my head spinning...LOL


----------



## KroSha

Phoenix said:


> Oh...are you the one that's moving?...I hope all goes well and the move is smooth!!!


No, damemary is moving - - I am/will, but where and when are not settled yet...

ETA - - haha, you already found it, that it's dame.
__________


----------



## sandisnow44

Thanks for the recipe. It sounds fantastic!!! Unfortunately there's a wait before I can try it-have let it steep.
Patience has never been one of my strong points.


----------



## aljellie

KroSha said:


> The combination of lemon and milk seems counterintuitive to me, but since it's become such a favorite, I'm guessing it must be just delicious !!! I love lemon and I can't wait. When I get resettled, I intend to do a lot of stuff in the kitchen...
> __________


Haven't you ever had lemon gelato? Same principle. Bet the Crema di Limoncello is delicious.


----------



## Phoenix

aljellie said:


> Haven't you ever had lemon gelato? Same principle. Bet the Crema di Limoncello is delicious.


I love gelato but haven't seen any lemon flavored...


----------



## KroSha

aljellie said:


> Haven't you ever had lemon gelato? Same principle. Bet the Crema di Limoncello is delicious.


No, but I've had lemon custard ice cream, which was very good - - but I wasn't thinking of that at tge time - - I was thinking about pouring lemon juice into a glass of milk and all I could initially picture was that it might curdle...
__________


----------



## Phoenix

I used to get "fruit on the bottom" lemon yogurt that had lemon curd and it reminds me of this...can't find it anywhere anymore


----------



## KroSha

Phoenix said:


> I used to get "fruit on the bottom" lemon yogurt that had lemon curd and it reminds me of this...can't find it anywhere anymore


I love lemon curd - - lemon meringue pie is my favorite, well side by side with pecan...
__________


----------



## Phoenix

KroSha said:


> I love lemon curd - - lemon meringue pie is my favorite, well side by side with pecan...
> __________


Lemon meringue is my all time favorite....we had pecan trees in our back yard in Texas and I got burned out on pecan pies....but coconut creme is my 2nd fave!!!


----------



## KroSha

Phoenix said:


> Lemon meringue is my all time favorite....we had pecan trees in our back yard in Texas and I got burned out on pecan pies....but coconut creme is my 2nd fave!!!


I've only made it once myself, but I happen to adore the kind of meringue that you "cook" right in the mixer bowl - - have you ever made that kind ??? It's nothing like the fluffy raw egg white meringue - - it's more like marshmallow, so good.
__________


----------



## Phoenix

KroSha said:


> I've only made it once myself, but I happen to adore the kind of meringue that you "cook" right in the mixer bowl - - have you ever made that kind ??? It's nothing like the fluffy raw egg white meringue - - it's more like marshmallow, so good.
> __________


No, I haven't tried that one...but I'll look it up and maybe post it!


----------



## KroSha

Phoenix said:


> No, I haven't tried that one...but I'll look it up and maybe post it!


I have it printed on paper somewhere, but packed away - - if you do, try to find the lemon meringue pie done by America's Test Kitchen - - it would be the one where I think they call it boiled meringue ???
__________


----------



## Phoenix

KroSha said:


> I have it printed on paper somewhere, but packed away - - if you do, try to find the lemon meringue pie done by America's Test Kitchen - - it would be the one where I think they call it boiled meringue ???
> __________


I'm on it!!!


----------



## KroSha

Phoenix said:


> I'm on it!!!


I just tried real quick and was reminded that you can't get on America's Test Kitchen without joining, so this other link came up and it looks similar and may be the same - - the egg whites are cooked/stabilized with hot sugar syrup:

*Mile High Lemon Meringue Pie*

https://www.splendidtable.org/recipes/mile-high-lemon-meringue-pie


----------



## Phoenix

KroSha said:


> I just tried real quick and was reminded that you can't get on America's Test Kitchen without joining, so this other link came up and it looks similar and may be the same - - the egg whites are cooked/stabilized with hot sugar syrup:
> 
> *Mile High Lemon Meringue Pie*
> 
> https://www.splendidtable.org/recipes/mile-high-lemon-meringue-pie


I saw that recipe before I posted the other one! I'm gonna save this one for myself!!!!


----------



## KroSha

Phoenix said:


> I saw that recipe before I posted the other one! I'm gonna save this one for myself!!!!


I wish I could make it right now !!! Wait until you put that meringue in your mouth - - it's nothing like the uncooked version...
__________


----------



## KroSha

Phoenix said:


> I saw that recipe before I posted the other one! I'm gonna save this one for myself!!!!


Where's the other one you posted - - I can't find it. I'm always interested in different variations of lemon curd, too !!!
__________


----------



## Phoenix

KroSha said:


> Where's the other one you posted - - I can't find it. I'm always interested in different variations of lemon curd, too !!!
> __________


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529718-1.html#12136435


----------



## KroSha

Phoenix said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529718-1.html#12136435


Ahhhh, the recipe section, thanks !!!
__________


----------



## Phoenix

Yes....I post a LOT there!!!...LOL


----------



## Phoenix

KroSha said:


> Where's the other one you posted - - I can't find it. I'm always interested in different variations of lemon curd, too !!!
> __________


Another one for you!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529875-1.html#12139945


----------



## KroSha

Phoenix said:


> Another one for you!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-529875-1.html#12139945


Ohhhh, that looks good - - I could eat lemon curd by itself, and not need the pie !!!
__________


----------



## pfoley

Who could resist that pie; lemon meringue pie is my favorite.


----------



## Phoenix

Yes...me, too!


----------



## aljellie

I could eat a bowl of lemon curd, love that stuff. Not as crazy about the meringue.


----------



## Phoenix

I like meringue...especially that feeling in my mouth as it breaks down...kind of like little bubbles popping in there....LOL.


----------



## aljellie

I had a traumatic meringue experience as a child. My parents had taken my brother and me out for dinner our birthdays. After a big meal I said I wanted a piece of lemon meringue pie for dessert. My mother told me I was too full for dessert. I said I wasn't. She said OK but you'd better eat the whole thing. I said I would. Well, when the pie came it looked enormous to this little 7 year-old. The lemon layer was normal size, but the meringue layer was huge. Of course. I have no idea today how big it really was, but it looked about a foot high to me at the time. Needless to say, I ate till I felt sick but still couldn't eat the whole thing. By the way, my mom made the best lemon meringue pie I've ever eaten. I'll have to see if I can locate her recipe. One of my prized possessions is her big metal file of recipes that I inherited when she died.


----------



## Phoenix

There are so many recipes for lemon meringue pie...and I'd love to try every one of them!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Phoenix said:


> You know, I just looked over some of the other topics I've been answering and I'm getting my facts mixed up...LOL...I think it was damemary that is moving....I'm chatting in about 10 topics...it's got my head spinning...LOL


Yes, Dame did move - They down sized and she likes it a lot. She is a gem. One of my very first friends on the Political threads. That is why I stay here, such good friends. I trust each and everyone of them. This is a safe place to post.

I had a home made Baileys' with whipped cream and it tastes really good.

I had a bad fall last week. Face first into the sidewalk and you never saw a face like it. ER doc thought I had broken my nose, although it seems to be getting better and bumps , cuts, bruises all over. I have spent most of my last week lying down or knitting. This is the 4th major fall I have had in 4years since we came here. ER Physician said I should get a walker and I guess the time has come. I got a nice one today. I have a bad shoulder from the first bad fall and wasn't sure whether I could use it but I have been using it around the house and it doesn't seem to be a problem. It will be good to have in case I need it and I got it for a really good price. It is here for me although when I am with Pat I won't likely need it. It will relieve his mind when I go to the Seniors or out for dinner with the girls.

Take a big drink because I am sending a picture. (I wonder how long it will take those in the solarium to see it (I am sure they lurk unless Patty somehow fixed it so they can't)

It doesn't worry me. I don't ever read their posts or any post that is on ignore. I have had a couple 
of workshop friends who aren't on the Political threads but surf on the Solarium pm me that they have been upset as I am the subject of ridicule down there. I haven't read them and won't but I feel as if I earned my 'wings' or whatever you win when they decide to tear you apart. I don't even read the headings of any that are on ignore.

Here I am in all my glory - I look a lot better now!


----------



## Designer1234

OOPs, I am in the wrong thread. I didn't realize we had a recipe topic. Sorry ladies. I don't feel like moving the whole post including pictures. Have a drink on me!!!


----------



## KroSha

Designer1234 said:


> Yes, Dame did move - They down sized and she likes it a lot. She is a gem. One of my very first friends on the Political threads. That is why I stay here, such good friends. I trust each and everyone of them. This is a safe place to post.
> 
> I had a home made Baileys' with whipped cream and it tastes really good.
> 
> I had a bad fall last week. Face first into the sidewalk and you never saw a face like it. ER doc thought I had broken my nose, although it seems to be getting better and bumps , cuts, bruises all over. I have spent most of my last week lying down or knitting. This is the 4th major fall I have had in 4years since we came here. ER Physician said I should get a walker and I guess the time has come. I got a nice one today. I have a bad shoulder from the first bad fall and wasn't sure whether I could use it but I have been using it around the house and it doesn't seem to be a problem. It will be good to have in case I need it and I got it for a really good price. It is here for me although when I am with Pat I won't likely need it. It will relieve his mind when I go to the Seniors or out for dinner with the girls.
> 
> Take a big drink because I am sending a picture. (I wonder how long it will take those in the solarium to see it (I am sure they lurk unless Patty somehow fixed it so they can't)
> 
> It doesn't worry me. I don't ever read their posts or any post that is on ignore. I have had a couple
> of workshop friends who aren't on the Political threads but surf on the Solarium pm me that they have been upset as I am the subject of ridicule down there. I haven't read them and won't but I feel as if I earned my 'wings' or whatever you win when they decide to tear you apart. I don't even read the headings of any that are on ignore.
> 
> Here I am in all my glory - I look a lot better now!


Awww nooo Shirley - - good grief !!! I sure wish that you're feeling better...

I hope you got a Rollator walker, the kind with four wheels and hand brakes - - I have seen you in a wheelchair in some photos you've posted, so if you decide to get a Rollator, make sure you get one with the seat. That way you take your chair with you - - it's what I use and I couldn't get around without it...(example):


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Yes, Dame did move - They down sized and she likes it a lot. She is a gem. One of my very first friends on the Political threads. That is why I stay here, such good friends. I trust each and everyone of them. This is a safe place to post.
> 
> I had a home made Baileys' with whipped cream and it tastes really good.
> 
> I had a bad fall last week. Face first into the sidewalk and you never saw a face like it. ER doc thought I had broken my nose, although it seems to be getting better and bumps , cuts, bruises all over. I have spent most of my last week lying down or knitting. This is the 4th major fall I have had in 4years since we came here. ER Physician said I should get a walker and I guess the time has come. I got a nice one today. I have a bad shoulder from the first bad fall and wasn't sure whether I could use it but I have been using it around the house and it doesn't seem to be a problem. It will be good to have in case I need it and I got it for a really good price. It is here for me although when I am with Pat I won't likely need it. It will relieve his mind when I go to the Seniors or out for dinner with the girls.
> 
> Take a big drink because I am sending a picture. (I wonder how long it will take those in the solarium to see it (I am sure they lurk unless Patty somehow fixed it so they can't)
> 
> It doesn't worry me. I don't ever read their posts or any post that is on ignore. I have had a couple
> of workshop friends who aren't on the Political threads but surf on the Solarium pm me that they have been upset as I am the subject of ridicule down there. I haven't read them and won't but I feel as if I earned my 'wings' or whatever you win when they decide to tear you apart. I don't even read the headings of any that are on ignore.
> 
> Here I am in all my glory - I look a lot better now!


OMG, Shirley, really did a job on yourself. I hope you are all better soon


----------



## Designer1234

KroSha said:


> Awww nooo Shirley - - good grief !!! I sure wish that you're feeling better...
> 
> I hope you got a Rollator walker, the kind with four wheels and hand brakes - - I have seen you in a wheelchair in some photos you've posted, so if you decide to get a Rollator, make sure you get one with the seat. That way you take your chair with you - - it's what I use and I couldn't get around without it...(example):


I did get a Rollater and it has all the bells and whistles. I think I will be able to use it too as I used it around home yesterday and it didn't hurt my shoulder. That was a huge thing.

I was in the wheel chair when we spent the day at the wonderful gardens in Victoria for my birthday last year.

I am with Pat just about every where I go but will definitely use it for going to the seniors group and out with the girls.(we are on the main floor of the condo building and have an elevator down to the indoor parking lot) but do go for coffee quite often and drive around and now hopefully will be able to get around 
better. I know a lot of friends who use theirs and they say it makes a huge difference.

I am looking more normal every day. I still have a bit of bruising and have lost all the stitches on my nose.

I am going to make a Cream di limoncello di Vittoria! sounds delicious. Now I am 'on topic'!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, Shirley, really did a job on yourself. I hope you are all better soon


Thanks Bonnie! I am feeling much much better and look so much better. I am not hurting any more.


----------



## KroSha

Designer1234 said:


> I did get a Rollater and it has all the bells and whistles. I think I will be able to use it too as I used it around home yesterday and it didn't hurt my shoulder. That was a huge thing.
> 
> I was in the wheel chair when we spent the day at the wonderful gardens in Victoria for my birthday last year.
> 
> I am with Pat just about every where I go but will definitely use it for going to the seniors group and out with the girls.(we are on the main floor of the condo building and have an elevator down to the indoor parking lot) but do go for coffee quite often and drive around and now hopefully will be able to get around
> better. I know a lot of friends who use theirs and they say it makes a huge difference.
> 
> I am looking more normal every day. I still have a bit of bruising and have lost all the stitches on my nose.
> 
> I am going to make a Cream di limoncello di Vittoria! sounds delicious. Now I am 'on topic'!!!!


I hope your rollator has a seat - - sooo helpful when you just need a little rest...

Now - - NO MORE FALLING !!!
___________


----------



## Phoenix

Oh no! That looks so painful! I hope it heals quickly. I've been using a walker for a couple of years and it's been one of my wisest decisions. At first I felt self-conscious about it but now I don't even think about it. I'll have a Crema di Limoncello di Vittoria as a toast to you!


----------



## KroSha

Phoenix said:


> Oh no! That looks so painful! I hope it heals quickly. I've been using a walker for a couple of years and it's been one of my wisest decisions. At first I felt self-conscious about it but now I don't even think about it. I'll have a Crema di Limoncello di Vittoria as a toast to you!


I've been meaning to ask you, Phoenix (and I hope I didn't already ask and forgot your answer), but usually when you add lemon to milk, it tends to curdle.

I've seen it happen in hot tea, where I've decided that you can't use the two together.

I'm wondering if you're able to tell me why this doesn't happen in the creme de limoncello ???
___________


----------



## Phoenix

KroSha said:


> I've been meaning to ask you, Phoenix (and I hope I didn't already ask and forgot your answer), but usually when you add lemon to milk, it tends to curdle.
> 
> I've seen it happen in hot tea, where I've decided that you can't use the two together.
> 
> I'm wondering if you're able to tell me why this doesn't happen in the creme de limoncello ???
> ___________


Because only the peel is used to infuse into the alcohol, not the juice. And all ingredients have to be room temp. before incorporating them. The infused alcohol has to sit for at LEAST 6 days...preferably longer, so it's already room temp. The milk, sugar and vanilla mixture is cooked then allowed to cool to room temp. Then they're combined with the alcohol. It's truly delicious!!!!


----------



## KroSha

Phoenix said:


> Because only the peel is used to infuse into the alcohol, not the juice. And all ingredients have to be room temp. before incorporating them. The infused alcohol has to sit for at LEAST 6 days...preferably longer, so it's already room temp. The milk, sugar and vanilla mixture is cooked then allowed to cool to room temp. Then they're combined with the alcohol. It's truly delicious!!!!


Duh !!! Of course, it would help if I reread the recipe, that it doesn't contain lemon JUICE !!!!!

Double duh - - I've made Limoncello before, not for a while, but you'd think I'd figure that there's no lemon juice - - I do intend to make the crema one of these days - - thanks Phoenix...
___________


----------



## Phoenix

KroSha said:


> Duh !!! Of course, it would help if I reread the recipe, that it doesn't contain lemon JUICE !!!!!
> 
> Double duh - - I've made Limoncello before, not for a while, but you'd think I'd figure that there's no lemon juice - - I do intend to make the crema one of these days - - thanks Phoenix...
> ___________


LOL...don't feel bad. I've had people ask me questions about a recipe I posted and I often have to go back to the original website to look up the answer because I didn't read all of their info on their site.


----------



## Designer1234

I will pick up the 'fixing' for theCrma di Limoncello di Vittoria tomorrow. My mouth is watering. 

I am really sorry I posted the pictures on this thread. By the time I realized it It was nearly time up.
I do apologize. There is no admin to delete a post. Actually it isn't too bad in one way , I doubt any of the 'crazies' would come here and I prefer that they miss the pics. Not the end of the world if they don't but better anyway.

My DIL has some wonderful recipes for different nice special drinks. Next time I go there I will ask her to lend me one of her recipe books. She makes wonderful drinks.


----------



## Phoenix

Hey, no worries...it didn't detract from the conversation, just sent it in a little side convo...LOL


----------



## Diane D

sending hugs your way Shirley...hope it heals soon and take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Designer1234 said:


> I will pick up the 'fixing' for theCrma di Limoncello di Vittoria tomorrow. My mouth is watering.
> 
> I am really sorry I posted the pictures on this thread. By the time I realized it It was nearly time up.
> I do apologize. There is no admin to delete a post. Actually it isn't too bad in one way , I doubt any of the 'crazies' would come here and I prefer that they miss the pics. Not the end of the world if they don't but better anyway.
> 
> My DIL has some wonderful recipes for different nice special drinks. Next time I go there I will ask her to lend me one of her recipe books. She makes wonderful drinks.


I'm so sorry about your fall but I'm even sorrier that one of the crazies has taken your photos and posted them somewhere else on the forum. I wish admin would come back and rid us of GG. Sorry again about the fall and someone being so rude as to repost your photographs.


----------

